# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  تهنئة خاصة للدكتور أكرم الزغبي

## د.شيماء عطاالله

يسعدني أن أتوجه بخالص التهنئة للزميل العزيز الدكتور أكرم مصطفى الزغبي مدرس القانون الدولي العام بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق

لحصول سيادته على جائزة المجلس الأعلى للثقافة عن البحث المعنون بــ  "الجوانب القانونية الدولية لحقوق مصر في مياه نهر النيل"

مع خالص دعواتنا لسيادته بدوام التوفيق والسداد

----------

